# ~Wildhaus Bragg~



## Lynn_P

*Okay, Okay...I'm not the most patient person...but Leesa & Chaos should be CONGRATULATED for one of the most beautiful obedience routines I've seen in a long time... Chaos v. Wildhaus... OB3 ~ V rated 97 points. AWESOME my friend.. BIG, BIG Congratulations!!!! I'm so proud that you consider me a friend and training partner....*


----------



## Lynn_P

Video to follow....HUGS.


----------



## lucymom

If I knew how to stick the popcorn-eating icon here, I would. Congrats indeed!


----------



## JenM66

WOO HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Castlemaid

That is just unbelievable!!! Oh, wait . . . that's Leesa and Chaos, well, VERY believable!!! 
























Super amazing, Super Congratulations Leesa and Chaos!!!


----------



## Samba

Well, done! Video! Roll em!!


----------



## onyx'girl

bIG cONGRATS Chaos and Lisa! Wildhaus rocks again!


----------



## Zahnburg

It was a very nice routine.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

VIDEO!!!


----------



## DinoBlue

> Originally Posted By: ZahnburgIt was a very nice routine.


I second that!! Very very nicely done!!!


----------



## Northern GSDs

Huge congrats!









Can't WAIT to see the video!!!!


----------



## triordan

where did this take place?


----------



## DinoBlue

> Originally Posted By: dresdenwhere did this take place?


At WAG Schutzhund Club in Waldorf MD.


----------



## G-burg

Thanks everyone!! I'm pleased with our performance... and take each trial as a learning experience.. helping me to better my handling skills.. and we know the few small things we need to work on..

I'm very proud of my little black dog.. as she gives me her heart and soul every time we trial...


----------



## Deejays_Owner

A BIG







Leesa!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Congrats you two!!!

Another mark on the wall of many for Wildhaus!


----------



## Lynn_P

Here's Chaos' video.. enjoy:

Chaos Obedience 97 Points


----------



## trudy

WOW, that says it all, WOW, congrats


----------



## triordan

double wow, that was amazing....i wish my dog could do that!! i have family in waldorf, im in baltimore, where can i find a scheduele of events?? i would love to watch one in person


----------



## W.Oliver

> Originally Posted By: G-burgThanks everyone!! I'm pleased with our performance... and take each trial as a learning experience.. helping me to better my handling skills.. and we know the few small things we need to work on..
> 
> I'm very proud of my little black dog.. as she gives me her heart and soul every time we trial...


That is a HUGE! I genuinely envy the sense of accomplishment and satisfaction you must feel. What a Merry Christmas present!!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

> Quote:*im in baltimore, where can i find a scheduele of events?? i would love to watch one in person *


Good question..........is there some place to look at upcoming trials?


----------



## DinoBlue

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLee
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:*im in baltimore, where can i find a scheduele of events?? i would love to watch one in person *
> 
> 
> 
> Good question..........is there some place to look at upcoming trials?
Click to expand...

http://www.dvgamerica.com/ under events and trials
http://www.germanshepherddog.com/events/Club_Events.htm
http://www.gsdca-wda.org/


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

> Originally Posted By: DinoBlue
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLee
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:*im in baltimore, where can i find a scheduele of events?? i would love to watch one in person *
> 
> 
> 
> Good question..........is there some place to look at upcoming trials?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.dvgamerica.com/ under events and trials
> http://www.germanshepherddog.com/events/Club_Events.htm
> http://www.gsdca-wda.org/
Click to expand...


----------



## gsdlove212

Beautiful job Leesa and Chaos! I especially liked how incredibly eager to please you she is, and how happy she was after getting such a great score! Truly a gorgeous routine!


----------



## JackieM1982

Really awesome routine!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Branca's Mom

Really Weird Obedience Field, up and down, 

made me a little nervous watching how close you threw on the wall but.. no problem for her!

but WOW Leesa, What an AWESOME job!!! I mean seriously you guys look really really great!!!


----------



## lhczth

Very good performance, Leesa.


----------



## Julie'somom

That was beautiful to behold. You two were a real partnership and executed each exercise with skill and confidence. Congratulations! And a kick in the pants to myself for not working hard enough with my girl!!!!!









julies'omom


----------



## onyx'girl

> Originally Posted By: gsdlove212Beautiful job Leesa and Chaos! I especially liked how incredibly _eager_ to please you she is, and how happy she was after getting such a great score! Truly a gorgeous routine!


 What she said!!


----------



## Northern GSDs

Very very very nice performance!!!! Congrats again on a job well done - I really enjoyed watching and the teamwork between dog and handler is so evident


----------



## Deejays_Owner

Awesome performance Leesa!!!
Just love seeing you guys work together!!


----------



## TRITON

Congratulations Leesa, knew you two would do great!


----------



## triordan

thanks for the links


----------



## kelso

wow congrats to you both! AWESOME


----------



## wolfstraum

WOW Leesa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just nothing else to say but - WOW!!!!!






































Lee


----------



## Barb E

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## AndreaG

Awesome!! I've never seen s full Sch obedience before, nly pictures of it, it's darn impressive! Thank you for posting the whole thing!


----------



## Debbieg

Just had a chance to watch! The dog is so happily focused on the handler and loving every minute! The handler and dog have a beautiful understanding and truly love being together and it shows! That says it all!


----------



## tournant

> Originally Posted By: Lynn_P*Okay, Okay...I'm not the most patient person...but Leesa & Chaos should be CONGRATULATED for one of the most beautiful obedience routines I've seen in a long time... Chaos v. Wildhaus... OB3 ~ V rated 97 points. AWESOME my friend.. BIG, BIG Congratulations!!!! I'm so proud that you consider me a friend and training partner....*


Awwwwww ...


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Wtg!!!!


----------

